# 1st Bacon Smoke w/Qview



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2009)

I put some bellies into the smokehouse and the temps have been less than 135 since and now that the sun is down the temps are running around 108 how long should I leave them in the smoke? 








About 4 hours in


----------



## bassman (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never done bellies but I'll bet Cowgirl will be along shortly to help you out.  Looking good so far though!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2009)

Here they are at 5.5 hours and smokehouse temp is now 99


----------



## hounds51 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Piney 
I just made my first attempt at honey cured bellies. They turned out pretty good for the first time. I had to desaltnate them for about 3 hours (3, 1 hour complete water change outs. Put in the smoke house around 12:30 PM. Warmed up the house slowly with full draft for about 1 hour. Closed up draft to 1/4 and applied smoke (hickory) via external smoke guns. 
Everything went ok till about 6 PM when the stone base in my smokehouse finally warmed up to ambient temp, then the fun started! I had cut back my heat as far as I could, and she was still climbing to 148 degs. I could not keep the bacon internal temp from climbing. I finally pulled at around 9 PM when the internal got to 145 Degs. 
I think the next time I will not make any heat and only cold smoke the bacon, since it is cured I should be able to get away with that. The bacon will probally resemble store bought, but with a better taste. 
I don't think you need to worry about too low a temp, as compaired to getting enough smoke on the bacon. Just my opion.
Dennis


----------



## hounds51 (Jun 21, 2009)

By the way your 5.5 hour pictures look pretty good If it was me I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2009)

Here they are at 7 hours


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 21, 2009)

They're looking good, Jerry!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats some mighty fine looking bacon there jerry. So far so good keep up the great work.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 21, 2009)

do you still have the bellies in the smoker? I usually leave mine in overnight if I can keep the temps down.  I only do bacon in the winter because of this temp problem.  Yours is looking very good so far.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2009)

I went a total of 9 hours in the smoker. Thanks Bob for helping with my first bacon smoke. Here they are out of the smoke house. I used mostly pecan and cherry with just a little oak to get things going.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow those slabs look picture perfect Jerry, Nice to see your first attempt went so well. How did the new smoke house perform?


----------



## smokingd (Jun 21, 2009)

That is some great looking bacon


----------



## creative rock (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking bacon Jerry, I bet it tastes as good as it looks. Thanks for sharing!
Looks like a must do here, ifn I can find some bellies... Buckboard is awesome, but I do miss all the FAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## ellymae (Jun 21, 2009)

So - let's see it fried up and hear your take on the taste - looks great!


----------



## smokindave (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks amazing!  I think I need some bacon...


----------



## hounds51 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Piney How is the Bacon??????? Mine is mm gud
Dennis


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2009)

Well Bob said I have to wait before I can slice it so I haven't gotten to try it yet but when I slice it you can bet I'll post it


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2009)

Heres the bacon and it tastes great
This is what was left after slicing and my brother in law already claimed it for doing a big batch of greens






Yum bacon












Of course we had to sample some


----------



## oneshot (Jun 27, 2009)

Piney that's some great lookin bacon!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Do you need my address so ya can send me some????? lol


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 27, 2009)

lkjhzrsudvi;loakjzbrsfvp aieor;;z 
sorry, that was just me wiping the slobber off my keyboard


----------



## desertlites (Jun 27, 2009)

fantastic jerry-glad to have Another bacon maker on board-glad I could have helped.you will be playing with flavors next.but after HI Mtn. who needs huh?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 27, 2009)

looks great Jerry


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2009)

I just ordered a bacon mix & cure to try this myself...could i bother you kind folks for info or a post with info on temps & times?
Great job on that bacon!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2009)

After curing and washing well and a fry test I placed it in front of a fan to dry and form a kind of dry shine on the meat. Once dried I hung it in the smokehouse which was going already and smoked for 9 hours of which the first hour or so was at 131 then it never got over 110 in the smokehouse.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 29, 2009)

Jerry............. That is AWESOME. Looks like you have been doing bacon for a long time.

Side note: Personally I have found that for me, cold smoke longer than hot smoke. The last time I cold smoked bacon, I left it in the "Outhouse" alot longer than hot smoking (don't remember how long). I also prefer the cold smoked bacon over hot smoked bacon. Just my personal thoughts.

Points to you Jerry.


----------



## builder59 (Jul 31, 2009)

Your bacon looks awesome.  I would like someone to answer that knows why when all of us follow the directions on curing bacon it comes out salty.  Did yours?  I did mine for 6 days and I had also soaked in fresh cold water for one hour before smoking and it was still a little salty for my liking.  It looks really good.

Ron


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2009)

Not sure I know the actual answer but all the cures I know of use salt as one of the main ingredients that serves as the catalyst to the osmosis and carries the cure into the meat (I think) What I do know is it sometimes leaves to much of a salty taste. What was recommended to me and has worked so far is to fry test after curing and rinsing it well. If you get a salty taste soak for an hour and try again if still salty change the water and soak for a couple more hours changing the water about every hour then test it again


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 1, 2009)

That is some awesomely good looking Bacon.


----------



## builder59 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright.  I did not know about the fry test before smoking.  I'll give it a go next time.  Thanks


----------



## rich- (May 29, 2012)

I Have only done belly bacon a total of 3 times, But all 3 times I did a cold smoke, Kept the temps below 110 degrees and I smoked for 12 to 14 hours each time.

I have been told that the bacon is some of the best many differant people have tasted.

I soaked mine in brine consisting of 1 gallon of water, 1 cup white sugar, 1 cup brown sugar and 1 cup kosher salt for 12 days, pulled out of brine, let dry in fridge for a day, rubbed with real maple syrup, and did the cold smoke mentioned above.

I like it better than any store bought Bacon I have ever tasted, so this is the way I will be doing mine from here on.

Rich


----------



## alblancher (May 29, 2012)

Rich, 

Smoking at those temperatures for that long you should use a cure to ensure the bacon's safety


----------



## rich- (May 29, 2012)

Ablancher, you are so right, and Yes I do use cure 1 in my brine, Not sure why I didn't mention that in my first post, But i certainly do ad cure 1.

Thanks for catching my mistake.

Rich


----------



## alblancher (May 29, 2012)

No problem,  we try to keep an eye out for that stuff so the new guys learn.  And yes homemade bacon can not be compared to the stuff you buy at the market!


----------

